# Wheel builders in the East Bay?



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi. Interested in having a set of 32spoke wheels built in the near future. I'm in N. Oakland. Recommendations for a local?

Thanks,
novi


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Wheelgirl

http://www.wheelgirl.com/


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I had John Ackley (http://bfwg.net/BFWG/BFWG Home.html) build me a nice set of wheels. He's based out of San Leandro.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

We've used John Ackley also for both mtb and road. Beautiful wheels.


----------

